# Getting Into The Mech Mod Side Of Things



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Morning muggles,

So I started actually just looking for a dripper, small dripper, casual use, and I ended up ordering a bit more from Fasttech :/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dripper-wanted-needed.2323 my original post.

I basically got the following:
- Nemesis mech mod
- Kayfun Lite
- Kayfun Nano body kit? (Not sure what this is, but yeah, it was related item)
- Trident RBA
- Atomizer Resistance tester
- Some drip tips


Now my questions are.
Battery side of things, should I get a 18350 for a small kind of all day use when I'm out, and a 18650 for a home use? How long can I expect to get from these batteries on usage? Will the 18350 not be very small and not last long? I've seen ones of 700MAH, currently I'm using a vision spinner, would those two compare?

On the 18650 side of things,
http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/3400mAh_PANASONIC_Battery_18650
OR
http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/efest-purple-series-18650-35a-2500mah-flat-top-battery.html

I see that vape king doesn't have the Nitecore i2 in stock so I can't get the charger there, but I can only get Kanthal wire from there... So seems like I'll have to order from more than 1 store to get all the items I have.

Am I missing anything here? I just need the charger, batteries and some kanthal wire right?


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

For me 18350 is just too small, be prepared to carry a few spare batteries with you. It will last about 1/3 of the time of a Vision Spinner imo. Remember IMR batteries should never be discharged below 2.5 V. 
The Panasonic batteries are not suited for a mech mod. Go for the Efests. If you can, get the Nitecore i4, will be handy for the future. Get 28g Kanthal wire.


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Matthee said:


> For me 18350 is just too small, be prepared to carry a few spare batteries with you. It will last about 1/3 of the time of a Vision Spinner imo. Remember IMR batteries should never be discharged below 2.5 V.
> The Panasonic batteries are not suited for a mech mod. Go for the Efests. If you can, get the Nitecore i4, will be handy for the future. Get 28g Kanthal wire.



Wait now, the 18350 will last a third of the time, or even something as big as that 18650 efest?? How about the 18500 then for a carry round device?


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

I would also 
go for the efest 18650 purple range @ 35 watt


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Wait now, the 18350 will last a third of the time, or even something as big as that 18650 efest?? How about the 18500 then for a carry round device?


The 18500s should be ok for carry round, if small is a factor for you.


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Matthee said:


> The 18500s should be ok for carry round, if small is a factor for you.


Well not minute, but I don't really want to carry something in my pocket that's going to be the size of a 2l coke bottle...

For use at home I'm fine with going for the 18650


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/5/14)

The nemmi is not that big in 650 mode. I go thru 2 650's during the day so for convenience I use those. I carry my mod spare batt and a full russian happiness is. also my little evod on a ego batt is in my pocket all the time.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

@Snape of Vape the batteries wont last longer or shorter just "because"..
a 800mah 18350 will last as long as a theoretical 800mah ego. Always. Assuming everything else is equal.

In use they will probably experience different lives, the ego battery will be running a 1.8ohm coil on a clearo, and the 18350 will most likely be running something much lower on an rda/rba, which draws more power and hence is "lasts" shorter. You'll be asking more of the battery. Thats the benefit of a mech, low ohms, crazy coils, big plumes, but this all requires MORE power.

One small point also, the max amps that the battery can handle is partly determined by form factors.. 18650 can do 30a or even 35a in some cases, whereas 18350 top out at around 10 amps or so. So bear in mind, even if you have equivalent mah between an 18650 and an 18350 (lets assume), then the 18650 is most likely still going to be the better bet.

As usual, to all rules there are exceptions on the fringes, but this info is correct.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

Well it is not just simply a matter of size. If you plan on running seriously sub-ohm you have to look at the amperage rating of the batts e.g the purple Efests are 15A for the 18490 and 30/35A for 18650 ones IIRC. At 0.3 Ohms and a voltage of 4.22 you would draw 14.06 Amps from the batt. In that scenario only the 18650 is feasible. Dropping to 0.4 Ohms only draws 10A in comparison which I would be comfortable with using an 18490.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

18350's do not last long

id suggest getting 18650's


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Ok great thanks guys. I'll get 1 or maybe 2 of those 18650 Efests as a start, figure out how big that is on the size part for me, and decide whether I do want to use the smaller batteries. I just hate going out with 2 or 3 devices in my pocket (currently I'd go out with two clearos).

I still have a lot to learn with regards to these things so will be ordering when I have a shipment date for my fasttech orders, seems like this week at least.


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

the nemmy in 18350 mode is so cute and small, but you will need a few decent 18350 batts just to keep it running. they run down seriously quick when you're vaping up a storm. and as the others have said, they can't handle as much current


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

denizenx said:


> the nemmy in 18350 mode is so cute and small, but you will need a few decent 18350 batts just to keep it running. they run down seriously quick when you're vaping up a storm. and as the others have said, they can't handle as much current


Sweet, but things like that I'd figure out as I go along, know what I prefer, what ohm etc.

I'm just excited to get this running

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Ok great thanks guys. I'll get 1 or maybe 2 of those 18650 Efests as a start, figure out how big that is on the size part for me, and decide whether I do want to use the smaller batteries. I just hate going out with 2 or 3 devices in my pocket (currently I'd go out with two clearos).
> 
> I still have a lot to learn with regards to these things so will be ordering when I have a shipment date for my fasttech orders, seems like this week at least.


my personal real world experience...wife runs a nemesis in 18650 2500mah mode with a protank 2 on it @1.2ohms, for some reason that works for her...one battery last a day and a half with her working etc. She can vape at her desk, but she doesnt chain vape.
I swop her battery everynight for her, so she always has a fresh one for the work day, but it isnt necessary really.
I chain vape, at about 1ohms and an 18650 2500mah will last most of the working day. 
We both use 18350 for e.g. going out to dinner, shopping, friends etc when you want something smaller than a lightsaber, or maybe if we are unsure of how much 18650 battery life we got left we just chuck a single 18350 in her handbag as the "spare" battery, just in case.

We had a 2bay charger, and this was in constant use, but I splashed out a bit on a nitecore i4 and now the charger seems to be empty most days and we always have spare charged batteries ready to go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Vern said:


> my personal real world experience...wife runs a nemesis in 18650 2500mah mode with a protank 2 on it @1.2ohms, for some reason that works for her...one battery last a day and a half with her working etc. She can vape at her desk, but she doesnt chain vape.
> I swop her battery everynight for her, so she always has a fresh one for the work day, but it isnt necessary really.
> I chain vape, at about 1ohms and an 18650 2500mah will last most of the working day.
> We both use 18350 for e.g. going out to dinner, shopping, friends etc when you want something smaller than a lightsaber, or maybe if we are unsure of how much 18650 battery life we got left we just chuck a single 18350 in her handbag as the "spare" battery, just in case.
> ...



Ok then I'll get that 18650 x 2 and probably a small one or 2 for going out. 
I don't vape at the office, never used to smoke at the office either. So mine is just at home when working there or watching TV or when going out socially. 

I emailed fasttech about adding a charger to my order, but they haven't replied yet...


----------



## Hein510 (12/5/14)

Purple 18650 efest lasts me like a quarter day cause I'm running my trident on it these days with a 0.3ohm setup, don't have another one so I wait for it to charge and swop the trident out for a 0.8ohm Kayfun and then pop my purple 18500 efest in there, oh and 18490's doesn't work so lekka in the Nemi so rather get 500 and 650's

18650 isn't to bigan and I like big mods, wanna run a kick in there purely when popping a clearo on and making it a little bit bigger. 

350 mode I keep holding the Kayfuns airhole closed with my fingers and juice starts leaking out there, so not a big fan of 350 mode on the Nemi

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> 350 mode I keep holding the Kayfuns airhole closed with my fingers and juice starts leaking out there, so not a big fan of 350 mode on the Nemi
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



@BhavZ gave me a lovely solution to this problem

- hold the nemi (in 350 mod) in your hand so you fire it with your index or middle finger

that way you wont block the airholes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (12/5/14)

Hi Snape. Nice Fasttech order. You shall be all powerful on mail day  

I've got two Efest 18500's and one 18350 in my arsenal. The 18500 last me about 4-5 hours and the 18350 last me about 2-3 hours. Up until recently I vaped a Kayfun and Trident at 0.6 ohms, so that is the kind of runtime you're looking at if you're a compulsive vaper. Also, I never let the batts drop below 3.75v. The less charge your battery has, the less power goes through your coil. It's a good idea to charge at 3.7v as it preserves the battery better too.

Do yourself a favour and have a look at this thread. It covers all the bases of battery safety and you'll have a greater understanding of the battery's role in mechs. This tip is really more of a prescription than a recommendation 

28g kanthal is a good place to start. You'll also need a tiny phillips- and flat head screwdriver for attaching your coils, a pair of tweezers for pinching and shaping your coils, and some Dischem/Clicks cotton for fueling your coils.

Youtube is abundant with instructional coil building videos. The more you watch the more you learn the more you understand. Are you in Johannesburg? Let's see how you fare when your gear arrives but I will be happy to meet you after work one day to go through the entire process head to toe.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Xhale (12/5/14)

ah quick, add this to your order
https://www.fasttech.com/p/1149800
little double sided flat/philips screwdriver for your keychaing, less than one dolla! (sometimes comes free with kayfuns)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

@Reinvanhardt Thanks, I had a quick look at the thread and read the safety link, will get properly acquainted before I get started. Thanks for the offer, someone close to eciggies in Pta that I always visit has also offered to help me, I think it was @Wayne in another thread of mine. Otherwise I'll definitely take you up on that offer if he can't help!

@Vern Haha, luckily I have one of these http://tinyurl.com/cavfr92 that I can use when/if needed.

I now did some measurements and it seems that the Nemesis is a tiny bit smaller than the Vision Spinner 2 I bought today, and the Kayfun isn't that much taller than the mini protank 3, so in total I hopefully won't be sitting with a giant here. I know it will be fairly fat though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

Mr @Snape of Vape your gona love the kayfun, i purchased one today. it was one of those spur of the moment purchases with a little push from @Rowan Francis of course 

it sits very elegantly on the nemesis mod with a 18650 batt.
its actually shorter and smaller than my MVP with an aero tank....

and yes @RezaD that IS a WOODEN dice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Here is very good, and compulsory reading and viewing on the Nemesis: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nemesis-mech-mod.2312/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (12/5/14)

Even if late...I just ordered 2 more 18350's. Two were just not enough. Using it juat for the SVD tho, to have an acceptable sized one. On my mech mods the batts last me maybe 2-3 hours. Using the 18650 only in those. Have to admit that I change batts rather early...due to being a cloud chaser 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Mr @Snape of Vape your gona love the kayfun, i purchased one today. it was one of those spur of the moment purchases with a little push from @Rowan Francis of course
> 
> it sits very elegantly on the nemesis mod with a 18650 batt.
> its actually shorter and smaller than my MVP with an aero tank....
> ...



How did you know I was going to ask? It's settled then. ..from now on you will be known as Peter "Houte Lepel" Harris!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

Kayfun with a Nemesis, it's a match made in heaven

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

@Alex thanks I hope so, now just to wait for the package to actually ship. They say it's only shipping on the 15th 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

Damn bro, that's gonna be a long wait. Is it from slow tech ?


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/5/14)

Yeah its from them, savings made me decide to use them in the end, even though I hate waiting! 

Got a nitecore charger today to atleast make it feel like I bought something... 

I have 2 different orders coming through now, hopefully the other one will still reach me in May... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi Snape. Nice Fasttech order. You shall be all powerful on mail day
> 
> I've got two Efest 18500's and one 18350 in my arsenal. The 18500 last me about 4-5 hours and the 18350 last me about 2-3 hours. Up until recently I vaped a Kayfun and Trident at 0.6 ohms, so that is the kind of runtime you're looking at if you're a compulsive vaper. Also, I never let the batts drop below 3.75v. The less charge your battery has, the less power goes through your coil. It's a good idea to charge at 3.7v as it preserves the battery better too.
> 
> ...



Generous offer from a master coiler! Way to go @Reinvanhardt !

Good luck with your vaping @Snape of Vape


----------



## ET (13/5/14)

electronic or mech, for me once a battery reaches around 3.8 volts i notice a performance drop and then i swop out for a fresh one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Agreed @denizenx 

Even on an electronic regulated mod, which is supposed to keep things regulated (and boosted) I also notice a bit of a power slump when the batt gets to about 3.7V. I suppose that the power slump observed is not as much since one is normally vaping at lower power, but its definitely there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/5/14)

Anyone else other than VK to try for the batteries and wires perhaps?


----------



## BhavZ (26/5/14)

Try skyblue for wire and vapeMOB for batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/5/14)

@VapeCulture = top notch batteries.


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/5/14)

Thanks @BhavZ, seems like no shop has the different wires and batteries in stock/available. Would have preferred to only order from 1 shop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/5/14)

Sorry man, perhaps with the meet that happened over the weekend vapers bought up stock in prep for that


----------



## Silverbear (26/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Reinvanhardt Thanks, I had a quick look at the thread and read the safety link, will get properly acquainted before I get started. Thanks for the offer, someone close to eciggies in Pta that I always visit has also offered to help me, I think it was @Wayne in another thread of mine. Otherwise I'll definitely take you up on that offer if he can't help!
> 
> @Vern Haha, luckily I have one of these http://tinyurl.com/cavfr92 that I can use when/if needed.
> 
> I now did some measurements and it seems that the Nemesis is a tiny bit smaller than the Vision Spinner 2 I bought today, and the Kayfun isn't that much taller than the mini protank 3, so in total I hopefully won't be sitting with a giant here. I know it will be fairly fat though...


 
@Snape of Vape offer still stands, I am ready and willing, just press the button with the little green phone to start dialing.

If you want to get that warm fuzzy feeling about what you have coming in the vape mail, I have those devices on hand for you to look at including the different size batteries so you can see first hand the sizes.

Over to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/5/14)

Thanks @Wayne, I'm thinking of taking you up on that once everything has arrived on my side. Then bringing the stuff over and going through building the coil etc? Cause that way I can build it on my own setup?


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

definitely realised at the meet that this side of vaping is not for me hahaha


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> definitely realised at the meet that this side of vaping is not for me hahaha


Nooo, and we were so looking forward to help you with building coils.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

that was some hectic stuff! if i had to put nicotine juice in there i'd pull a 'Silver' after one hit hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> that was some hectic stuff! if i had to put nicotine juice in there i'd pull a 'Silver' after one hit hahahaha


Yeah, but that was extreme - built for cloud chasing - for sure not you regular mech stuff, which is different kettle of fish altogether.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

thanks for sorting me out though and giving me my first taste of a mech mod @Matthee, really appreciate it, it was an awesome experience and i had fun! as is clearly evident in the picture taken after my first puff hahaha

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hein510 (27/5/14)

I had my Trident set up with a 0.3Ohms coil a while ago and I'll tell you its damn confusing, you never know when your battery is actually getting flat, took it out every half hour to test its voltage, full battery gives around 50watts and empty (messured around 3.5v) still gives more than 30watts, so decided to go up to 0.8Ohms again cause I can actually feel when the battery is flat and then charge it without having to check the voltage regularly.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

Me again...

So it seems that my nemesis has arrived in the country, order shipped on the 15th from fasttech, so I'm really impressed! Hopefully will get it by end next week or so. 

Between these two, is there any real difference? I want to get 2 batteries and then 1 18350, or 2 18350 and then 1 18650...

http://vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18650-3100-mah-battery-flat-top/
http://vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18650/

Also, should I buy Ekowool and Silica wick from the site? Pre made coils? I am thinking of ordering from vapemob as they seem to have the most items in stock compared to other sites


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Me again...
> 
> So it seems that my nemesis has arrived in the country, order shipped on the 15th from fasttech, so I'm really impressed! Hopefully will get it by end next week or so.
> 
> ...



Hi @Snape of Vape, I'm not sure myself. The 3100's will give you longer vape time, probably good with a higher ohm coil.

The 2100 will give you a better safety margin on very sub ohm coils, and not as long of a vape time.


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Me again...
> 
> So it seems that my nemesis has arrived in the country, order shipped on the 15th from fasttech, so I'm really impressed! Hopefully will get it by end next week or so.
> 
> ...


get the 30A. don't bother about vape time, you will anyway buy more batts soon. Actually, buy 2 of those straight away, if the wallet allows. With the 30A you have a bigger safety window, and you probably want to go down with ohms gradually anyway. Thats how I did it too.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

Thanks @Tom will get two of the 30A ones then.
Button and flat both fit, so I guess either of the two?


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @Tom will get two of the 30A ones then.
> Button and flat both fit, so I guess either of the two?


i got 8x 30A batts, all flat top. Its working in all mechs so far.


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

On the silica wick side of things, 1.5mm vs 2mm? Any suggestions or should I get 2m of each?


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> On the silica wick side of things, 1.5mm vs 2mm? Any suggestions or should I get 2m of each?


i think that 2mm is the going one....I dont use silica at all, just cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

Thanks @Tom I want to get both so I can figure out which one I want to use in future

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @Tom I want to get both so I can figure out which one I want to use in future
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


good idea. did the same, but decided on the cotton wool eventually.


----------



## TylerD (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @Tom I want to get both so I can figure out which one I want to use in future
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Where in Hogwarts are you situated? I have 1mm and 2mm ecowool for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (29/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Where in Hogwarts are you situated? I have 1mm and 2mm ecowool for you.


and if its close to me you could also score mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

I'm in the 012, and 011 for work. Potions teaching doesn't pay like it used to... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm in the 012, and 011 for work. Potions teaching doesn't pay like it used to...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


 I'm in Woodmead and Roodepoort. Where abouts in 011?


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

eventually most people cotton on the right wick choice


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

@TylerD I take the train to Rosebank.

Order placed with Vapemob, thanks for all the help guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (3/6/14)

@TylerD what type and size of drill bits should I buy? I saw people use that? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (4/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @TylerD what type and size of drill bits should I buy? I saw people use that?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


For using the ekowool your best bet will be to just wrap around the ekowool itself. I have seen people sticking a needle or drill bit. You will stick the needle or bit through the center of the ekowool, wrap around it and then remove the needle/bit. So I would say iuse a 1.2/1.5 on the 2mm ekowool and a 0.6/0.8 on the 1mm. This is only what I will do if I used the Ekowool. Any of the silica/Ekowool users that can help us out here?


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

I build on a 1.5 mm ID for my 1 mm Ekowool. Then I torch the ekowool well, cut to a point, wet a bit and sort of screw it into and through the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (4/6/14)

Matthee said:


> I build on a 1.5 mm ID for my 1 mm Ekowool. Then I torch the ekowool well, cut to a point, wet a bit and sort of screw it into and through the coil.


Thanks @Matthee . I've got no idea how to work with ekowool, evidently.


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks @Matthee . I've got no idea how to work with ekowool, evidently.


Many ways to skin a cat. That is just the way I do it. The methods you described are used as well. Suggest the OP check out on YouTube.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/6/14)

TylerD said:


> For using the ekowool your best bet will be to just wrap around the ekowool itself. I have seen people sticking a needle or drill bit. You will stick the needle or bit through the center of the ekowool, wrap around it and then remove the needle/bit. So I would say iuse a 1.2/1.5 on the 2mm ekowool and a 0.6/0.8 on the 1mm. This is only what I will do if I used the Ekowool. Any of the silica/Ekowool users that can help us out here?


Thats the way I use ekowool but my twist is I stick cotton in after bit is removed I'm weird I know

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (4/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats the way I use ekowool but my twist is I stick cotton in after bit is removed I'm weird I know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I might just try that.


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

What is the material makeup of ekowool?


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/6/14)

I found this and plan on following it. Link is a bit pic heavy
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_175/1581435_Kayfun_micro_coil_build_tutorial__pic_heavy_.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (4/6/14)

johan said:


> What is the material makeup of ekowool?


Weaved silica @johan . Hollow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Maybe its time to do 'n real wicking potential test between ordinary silica and ekowool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

I'll do a setup as scientifically possible, will get get silica and try to get ekowool of the same diameter and just for fun roll some cotton to see which one wins on wicking capacity

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/6/14)

It is here... 

Now just to figure this coil building thing out... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Great looking @Snape of Vape - once you've build a coil you will laugh at yourself for thinking its something to figure out.


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/6/14)

@johan I did just now, but I think the ohm meter is broken as it just shows 0.0.0 even if I put the Protank or maxi bdc on there? So I don't want to risk it... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @johan I did just now, but I think the ohm meter is broken as it just shows 0.0.0 even if I put the Protank or maxi bdc on there? So I don't want to risk it...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



Check the battery inside the ohm meter, if its flat it will not give you a proper reading and might display what you described

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Check the battery inside the ohm meter, if its flat it will not give you a proper reading and might display what you described


@johan brand new batteries but thanks will replace and try again


----------



## Silver (5/6/14)

Congrats on the new gear @Snape of Vape 
Hope you get the ohm meter sorted so you can build your coil


----------



## BhavZ (5/6/14)

I notice that on the ohm meter when you fit a protank it pushed the center pin down and the kayfun 510 connection is shorter than the coil sits in the protank

With that said, use a flat screwdriver and try to gently lift the centre pin on the ohm meter

Worked for me


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/6/14)

Replaced batteries, still just 8.8.8. This is great... I think the coil might be fine though, doesn't seem to touch the base, 12 wraps on a 2mm drill bit with 28g kanthal

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

thats around 1.5ohms if im not mistaken


----------



## ET (6/6/14)

i bid 2 ohms


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/6/14)

I guess I'll be buying a ohm meter from Builders warehouse then... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/6/14)

Bought an ohm meter, seems like 2.4ohm...

Difficult to describe to you guys the amount of frustration I had and coils I built, thinking I did something wrong, throwing the coil away cause the reading didn't work. Meanwhile the #@*&%* ohm reader wasn't working! Fffffffffffffffff

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Bought an ohm meter, seems like 2.4ohm...
> 
> Difficult to describe to you guys the amount of frustration I had and coils I built, thinking I did something wrong, throwing the coil away cause the reading didn't work. Meanwhile the #@*&%* ohm reader wasn't working! Fffffffffffffffff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Put some pictures up on your coils, including inner diameter and quantity of wraps, and the guys here will sort you out in no time.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/6/14)

@johan thanks will definitely do that. 

I tried some ekowool or such that I bought from vape mob but it didn't really want to bend and stay properly. Bought organic cotton balls from dischem today so will use some of that on next attempt when I find some time later. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/6/14)

Ok, dischem cotton worked for me, filled it up with some helios carmine. 

Had some gurgling issues, adjusted airflow all the way open, changed my draw, working very nicely now on this chimney coil. Will try a dual coil when this tank gets empty. 

Thanks for all the help guys! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Ok, dischem cotton worked for me, filled it up with some helios carmine.
> 
> Had some gurgling issues, adjusted airflow all the way open, changed my draw, working very nicely now on this chimney coil. Will try a dual coil when this tank gets empty.
> 
> ...



Glad you got sorted!


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/6/14)

@johan Thanks, so am I, was getting a little bit frustrated when I figured out that the ohm meter wasn't working, luckily the one I bought works great! 

Someone mentioned that you shouldn't run the efest batteries under 3.7v? Should I charge when they reach that? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @johan Thanks, so am I, was getting a little bit frustrated when I figured out that the ohm meter wasn't working, luckily the one I bought works great!
> 
> Someone mentioned that you shouldn't run the efest batteries under 3.7v? Should I charge when they reach that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



The "broken" ohm meter might just be a simple problem i.e a dry-joint / bad solder connection, its worth checking it out.

Regarding the Efest batteries, you can go as low as 3.5V, but you will also immediately notice the vape- & flavour reduction when it discharge to around 3.7V


----------



## ET (7/6/14)

no i thin ist's dont run batteries lower than 3.2, at 3.7 is just where they start showing much less ooomph


----------



## ET (7/6/14)

darn johan types faster than me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

denizenx said:


> no i thin ist's dont run batteries lower than 3.2, at 3.7 is just where they start showing much less ooomph



I agree.


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/6/14)

Thanks @denizenx and @johan you guys have been very helpful! 

No to finish this juice in here and try a dual coil with some cosmonaut! 

I instantly regret filling the kayfun to the top with this helios... Great juice but want to try another coil and juice now. Damn you broken trident 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @denizenx and @johan you guys have been very helpful!
> 
> No to finish this juice in here and try a dual coil with some cosmonaut!
> 
> ...



Take most of the juice out from top with a syringe & needle, I'm not far from you, you are welcome to borrow a brand new original dripper if you want


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/6/14)

@johan I'd really like that! You sure you won't need it? Is it at least fairly easy to build coils for?


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @johan I'd really like that! You sure you won't need it? Is it at least fairly easy to build coils for?



You welcome to borrow it until you sorted out, its the original trident manufactured by Grand Vapor with proper airflow control - just pm me and I'l send you contact detail.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/6/14)

Thanks @johan just built my first "super Nano coil" from a drip trippers video. 

This trident is pumping out flavour and vapor!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

So I'm planning on ordering some more things from fasttech. I'm looking for the following and I'd appreciate any suggestions.

- Mech mod, plain simple, no frills and engravings, or as little as possible.
- Nice vape storage case/box.
- Perhaps another RBA, anything to try other than Kayfun/Russian? 

Perhaps you found something else that is interesting to add to my basket?


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> So I'm planning on ordering some more things from fasttech. I'm looking for the following and I'd appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> - Mech mod, plain simple, no frills and engravings, or as little as possible.
> - Nice vape storage case/box.
> ...


https://www.fasttech.com/products/1608400 - magneto

May be up your alley


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

Thanks @BhavZ 

I'm thinking perhaps one of these
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008164/1728300-4nine-style-mechanical-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007876/1692000-tree-of-life-style-mechanical-mod-set
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006839/1693406-caravela-style-mechanical-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007667/1703303-gp-paps-style-18350-mechanical-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006089/1716600-king-ii-style-mechanical-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008265/1739800-cartel-style-mechanical-mod

Something that isn't over busy and looks like it might have been used by aliens (or telescopic), like these:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008042/1709602-iron-man-ii-style-telescopic-mechanical-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10008469/1760907-dragon-18650-mechanical-mod


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

Nice options there man

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

Thanks @BhavZ. I think I'll be getting that, Russian 91/Kayfun 3.1 haven't decided which one. And then a nautilus aswell...


----------



## Alex (25/6/14)

Get a magma dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/6/14)

and this
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006633/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

denizenx said:


> and this
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006633/1527300-launcher-v2-telescopic-mechanical-mod


+1 on the Launcher V2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

@denizenx and @Andre do you guys have one? Is the telescopic screw in or how does that part work? 
Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @denizenx and @Andre do you guys have one? Is the telescopic screw in or how does that part work?
> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Quite a few members have the LauncherV2. I have one and love it to bits. Yes it screws in and out. A very solid mod, without an irritating locking ring. If you put it down, it stays put.


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

@Andre that makes it tempting. The nemesis has fired when I put it down, more than once now... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (25/6/14)

its my next mech mod purchase. reviews are excellent and it does look awesome. never been a fan of telescoping stuff but this mod converted me.


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

Same here @denizenx I worry about the telescopic part just irritating me, but I guess I'll just sell it then... 

That's another one in the fasttech basket :/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre that makes it tempting. The nemesis has fired when I put it down, more than once now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


This one cannot fire when you put it down. I do not like the Nemesis just from all the problems and complexities I have seen listed on this forum. Also check the review score of the LauncherV2 on Fasttech - very impressive. I only use at home so have never carried it in my pocket - do not know if that could be a problem as it does not have a locking ring.


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

@Andre is it also bottom firing? I'm also a home user or maybe out to a braai, but that's about it. Other things I take the spinner 2 and protank. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

denizenx said:


> its my next mech mod purchase. reviews are excellent and it does look awesome. never been a fan of telescoping stuff but this mod converted me.


I only use it in 18650 mode, but it has a ring at the bottom, which you just take out for 18500 mode. The telescopic part you actually only use to slightly adjust to different lengths of 18650/18500 batts. The center pin is adjustable as is the firing button.


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre is it also bottom firing? I'm also a home user or maybe out to a braai, but that's about it. Other things I take the spinner 2 and protank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes, bottom firing - very smooth.


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

I have the Launcher V2 and love it to bits. It has copper pins and the 510 pin is adjustable.

The telescopic tube is really not an issue and it is solidly built. The switch is flush with the base so when you put it down there is no chance of it firing. Also the base of the mod is wider than the top of the mod which makes it more stable and less prone to topling over. Thanks to the adjustable 510 pin all my attys fit flush with the mod and the threads are smooth. If you so wish you can do a magnet conversion on the switch using OD10mmxID6mmx2mm ring magnets (still trying to source these magnets locally). The mod has quite a bit of heft to it and feels very solid in the hand. Even in 350 mode the vent holes are still visible so there is no concern around whether the mod will be able to vent when in 350 mode. The stock switch is smooth with a comfortable throw and the tension in the spring gives adequate feedback to let you know when it is depressed properly when vaping mindlessly. 

The fact that the battery tube is slightly wider than the telescopic tube makes the device comfortable to hold in both 650 and 350 mode.

The above has been my experience with the V2 Launcher and the link to the one I purchased is here

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

Cheers @BhavZ and @Andre will definitely get one then. Do ft stock the magnets? I ordered 10 for nemesis as the 2 I had, 1 decided to snap in half 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre that makes it tempting. The nemesis has fired when I put it down, more than once now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Do you have 1 or 2 magnets in the switch? I have been wondering if its worth buying another magnet so I dont have to fuss with the locking ring.


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> I have the Launcher V2 and love it to bits. It has copper pins and the 510 pin is adjustable.
> 
> The telescopic tube is really not an issue and it is solidly built. The switch is flush with the base so when you put it down there is no chance of it firing. Also the base of the mod is wider than the top of the mod which makes it more stable and less prone to topling over. Thanks to the adjustable 510 pin all my attys fit flush with the mod and the threads are smooth. If you so wish you can do a magnet conversion on the switch using OD10mmxID6mmx2mm ring magnets (still trying to source these magnets locally). The mod has quite a bit of heft to it and feels very solid in the hand. Even in 350 mode the vent holes are still visible so there is no concern around whether the mod will be able to vent when in 350 mode. The stock switch is smooth with a comfortable throw and the tension in the spring gives adequate feedback to let you know when it is depressed properly when vaping mindlessly.
> 
> ...


Great description. See we have some more in the hardware review section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/raivapes-launcher-v2-patriot-rda-omega-rda.1256/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Cheers @BhavZ and @Andre will definitely get one then. Do ft stock the magnets? I ordered 10 for nemesis as the 2 I had, 1 decided to snap in half
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately Ft does not stock the magnets need for the conversion in the Launcher V2, a lot of the UK guys were talking about Fat Daddy Vapes (I think that is the name of the place). I have tried to use the nemesis magnets in the launcher V2 but unfortunately the diameter of the hole is way to big and the magnets tend to flip over and attract each other.

If I can find a local retailer for the magnets I will post it here.


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Do you have 1 or 2 magnets in the switch? I have been wondering if its worth buying another magnet so I dont have to fuss with the locking ring.


I run the magnet conversion on my nemesis with 2 bottom and 1 top magnet. With a Kayfun or an Aqua on top I have not had it fire on me when standing up. The throw is slightly shorter compared to that of the spring.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

I'm using only 2, it fired... Will try the 2:1 thing then. I've got some family in the UK, can try to get them to ship us magnets? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm using only 2, it fired... Will try the 2:1 thing then. I've got some family in the UK, can try to get them to ship us magnets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


If they can get us magnets that would be awesome. 

But will also try to source some locally.


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

There are local suppliers of neodymium magnets, you just have to drill them out yourself, not too hard too do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (25/6/14)

what are the specs of the magets needed?


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

denizenx said:


> what are the specs of the magets needed?


 
OD10mm x ID6mm x 2mm


----------



## Alex (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm using only 2, it fired... Will try the 2:1 thing then. I've got some family in the UK, can try to get them to ship us magnets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
It won't fire with 2 magnets if you decrease the switch throw, once the magnets are closer together the force is stronger, I did post a howto vid some time ago. And it leaves you with a 1mm throw. Guaranteed no autofire while standing up. And as for the springs. The only nemesis I have personally seen doing that are the Hcigar ones. Every other nemi I have tried does not autofire, with the spring.


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/6/14)

@Alex mine fired with two with a full kfl+ on top. Might have been cause of thrown distance but it happened. Now with the spring back in, it seems to be behaving again. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (25/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Alex mine fired with two with a full kfl+ on top. Might have been cause of thrown distance but it happened. Now with the spring back in, it seems to be behaving again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nemesis-button-fix.2584/#post-55426

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/6/14)

Anyone that can suggest if this is needed and which one if so?
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006524/1646300-variable-voltage-kick-module-for-mechanical-mod
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006734/1670801-authentic-sigelei-variable-wattage-kick-module
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...ble-wattage-kick-module-for-mechanical-mod-pv


----------



## crack2483 (27/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone that can suggest if this is needed and which one if so?
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006524/1646300-variable-voltage-kick-module-for-mechanical-mod
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006734/1670801-authentic-sigelei-variable-wattage-kick-module
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...ble-wattage-kick-module-for-mechanical-mod-pv



It's not needed unless you want your battery regulated to max 15w if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> It's not needed unless you want your battery regulated to max 15w if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Agree, beyond me why people get a mech and then use those.


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/7/14)

I'm looking at getting 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1698500
OR
http://www.fasttech.com/product/1700500-kayfun-lite-plus-v2-style-rebuildable-atomizer-4

Now I already have 2 mpt3's and a Kayfun Lite plus, hence why I'm thinking of getting the Nautilus rather, everyone seems to be happy with it?

Would you guys rather get the nautilus or another KFL+ ?


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm looking at getting
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1698500
> OR
> http://www.fasttech.com/product/1700500-kayfun-lite-plus-v2-style-rebuildable-atomizer-4
> ...


If you are used to the vape on a well setup RBA, it is very difficult to go back to a commercial tank like the Nautilus, except for the occasional or emergency or mindless vape.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RezaD (9/7/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm looking at getting
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1698500
> OR
> http://www.fasttech.com/product/1700500-kayfun-lite-plus-v2-style-rebuildable-atomizer-4
> ...


 
@Andre is right.............and if I was you I would get 2 of these http://www.fasttech.com/product/1594300

Best bang for the buck period.....you will thank me later

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/7/14)

@RezaD So rather an Aqua than getting a KFL+ or a Nautilus? Mmmmm


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

+1 on the Aqua.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/7/14)

+2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

+ 3 (i dont have one yet, but its on its way)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/7/14)

Dammit guys! I just end up adding more things to this basket!


----------



## RezaD (9/7/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Dammit guys! I just end up adding more things to this basket!


 
+1


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

Even made me order an aqua... wow lol


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/7/14)

Yeah, fasttech agents these guys!


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Even made me order an aqua... wow lol


You will love the Aqua....promise!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/7/14)

If any of you don't like I'll buy it from you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

